# Volkswagen Themed iPhone Wallpaper or Lockscreens



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Looking for any VW themed wallpapers for the iPhone. Can be cars, logos, drawings, sketches, etc. Post up anything you may have... Here are two that i've found on another site:


----------



## dasiknes803 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thats G. Cool find.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:beer: :beer:

Wish I had an iPhone.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

And one more as it's VW related...


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

I've been using this one. Got the print as a gift last Christmas :thumbup:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

As it's getting closer to the holidays, anyone have any Thanksgiving and Christmas wallpapers they'd care to share with the rest of the class? I have some, but I am unable to post until I get home as I am at the mercy of the corporate filter! :laugh:


----------



## remedyz12965 (Oct 1, 2007)

this just got added


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Here are a few more...








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's my lockscreen and background that I made last year.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

IJSTROK said:


> Here's my lockscreen and background that I made last year.


Any chance of getting a copy of that lockscreen?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

jthomp said:


> Any chance of getting a copy of that lockscreen?


Here's just the image. If you want everything else you need to be jailbroken and create a custom theme which takes a bit of work. I use this guys videos http://www.youtube.com/user/1984Blak


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually this is the newer one. It has the full reflection of the VW symbol because I don't have a slide bar anymore.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Cool... Thankx!


----------



## glockmk3 (Aug 31, 2010)

The very first wood finish background has been on my Ipod for a while. But now I'm switching it finally to that last picture. Mostly because I have a beanie with that exact same pattern.


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

I really like the MK5 themed one :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Anything else? I haven't come across anything new...


----------



## newto1.8t (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks. I was just looking for some VW wallpapers for my Touch. Keep them coming.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Bumping an old thread to see if anyone else has some cool wallpapers they'd like to share with the rest of the clas...


----------



## mromano (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## v.dubz (May 30, 2011)

IJSTROK said:


> Here's my lockscreen and background that I made last year.


howd you get the mini vw symbol on the top left of your screen


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

v.dubz said:


> howd you get the mini vw symbol on the top left of your screen


If your jailbroken, there is a package/theme in Cydia that allows you to change your 3G/wifi symbol to the VW logo...


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

v.dubz said:


> howd you get the mini vw symbol on the top left of your screen


I was jailbroken and used OpenSSH from cydia to change the symbol from the 3G symbol to the vw and the AT&T logo to the rabbit. It was custom, not a package from cydia.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

IJSTROK said:


> I was jailbroken and used OpenSSH from cydia to change the symbol from the 3G symbol to the vw and the AT&T logo to the rabbit. It was custom, not a package from cydia.


When I had mine jailbroken (before updating to 5.0) I can assure you I used a package form Cydia. Not sure which repo it was in, but that's how I did it. More than one way to skin a cat! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

jthomp said:


> When I had mine jailbroken (before updating to 5.0) I can assure you I used a package form Cydia. Not sure which repo it was in, but that's how I did it. More than one way to skin a cat! :laugh::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Jettadude1 (Oct 21, 2011)

*JThomp!!! Please REPOST*

Hey JThomp,
Please post those photos again! They didn't load correctly.


----------



## jthomp (Jan 22, 2005)

Jettadude1 said:


> Hey JThomp,
> Please post those photos again! They didn't load correctly.


Yeah, I noticed that the other day and thought it was just an issue with my work PC. I'll try to rehost/re-up them somewhere else and edit the original links...


----------

